# too fast cut?



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

So I'm currently using 20-15mm @ 14cm to shoot 9,5-10mm steel and I feel like the bands are too fast, resulting in unaccurate shots. could this really be the case?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats about what I shoot TBG flat bands. There could be a few reasons its inaccurate - but try lighter bands first.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like accuracy over speed. I'd probably back off those a bit or step up to 7\16 steel. It takes suprizing little rubber to throw 3\8 steel. Henry has all the research in the bands and tube section. Very interesting stuff. I learned that I was way way overpowered for the marbles the I was shooting. Check it out, it really helped me stop all the guess work.


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> I like accuracy over speed. I'd probably back off those a bit or step up to 7\16 steel. It takes suprizing little rubber to throw 3\8 steel. Henry has all the research in the bands and tube section. Very interesting stuff. I learned that I was way way overpowered for the marbles the I was shooting. Check it out, it really helped me stop all the guess work.


You don't happen to have a link possibly? Thanks in advance


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Too much band for the weight of shot!

Hark at me,,,,

this is what Mattwalt told me a bit back and it's very true.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought my father-in-law that same crossbow in your profile pic Kevmar.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\ The walking dead series 1 model. :bowdown:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Is it? I was sure that the older 150lb Horton Summit.

LOL - I was quite into the Walking Dead - kinda lost interest around season 4.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Horton scout hd 125


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its a real shame that arrow hunting is illegal in the UK... Also most of the archery clubs I've tried joining get worked up about compound bows let alone Xbows... I'd definitely get one - loads less hassle than a rifle in the UK and EU.


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Can we get back to topic boys?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes sorry - apologies for hijacking...

BTW - Raz0R - are you buying pre-made bands?

14cm active length sounds extremely short - whats your draw length (27")? You may simply be maxing your bands...


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

About 80cm. Bands are nearly maxed yeah. GZK 0.80


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Try like 17-18cm active length... ;-)

Sorry saw you are using GZK - not sure about stretch on those realistically.


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Tried longer bands but I don't feel that I'm getting everything out of them


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bands can feel quite underpowered. I have the same issue - but often the balls are flying at good speed. In fact sometimes 'those' dead feeling bands shoot the fastest. Takes some getting used to - as your brain want to be laying down some power (but its not the case).

Try it out - if it doesn't work - its no big loss ;-)


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Raz0r said:


> Can we get back to topic boys?


sorry.


----------

